# Climbing Perch



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

Just saw an yahoo article on climbing perch, how they are predatory and can move on land without water for days similar to snakeheads. Anyone keep any? They make good tank inhabitants?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no


----------

